# Do you prefer a high drive puppy...or one more laid back?



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

I have my new puppy Ninja, she is almost 14 weeks now. She is awesome. She is more laid back, except her playing spurts with our other two dogs. We bring her to the dog park almost every day...and she relaxes instead of going wild. She will walk up to strangers to be pet, survey the area, then come back and lay by our feet. It's truly just her personality. Do you prefer a dog more laid back? Or do you prefer the (what seem to be sought after in some cases) high drive puppies? Also, which do YOU think is better for training? I find this interesting....when I was little we had a VERY high drive puppy that looked exactly like Ninja (black GSD). She was extremely smart, but didn't listen all the time because of being so high drive. Ninja on the other hand seems to be picking it up faster, and seems like she will be a little more loyal and dependable than the previous dog from when I was a young one. I would like to hear YOUR opinions. I know every dog is different and has their own personality, so PLEASE don't think I am completely throwing any type of dog into a certain category as far as brains, trainability, etc. goes. I'm just going by my own experiences here, and would like to know your experiences.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I like them somewhere in between


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

High drive for me, I love the challenge  Even when she comes at me with some serious attitude, I love her for it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Depends on the purpose... Laid back dogs are comfier on the couch, high drive ones are fun to train... I enjoy both training and laying on the couch so I'm torn.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I prefer a dog with a bit higher drive as long as it is balanced and has an off switch.
My golden/border x was lower drive and she was boring...


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Laid back. I never intended to enter into any type of competition with my dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I prefer a dog with a bit higher drive as long as it is balanced and has an off switch.


IMO what a GSD should be. I think if you want a couch potato you should get a different breed dog.

To the OP, I know this isn't the thread for it but I would stop taking your puppy to the dog park. Lots of threads here and info out there on the risks.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I'm one of those who doesn't consider drive and energy to be one in the same. There are plently of high drive dogs out there who could be called "couch potatoes" but will work like heck if you give them the chance, training, and outlet. And then there are low drive dogs who are hyper active, with no off switch. I agree with the above statement that even a high drive dog should have an "off switch."

Personally speaking, I MUCH prefer high drive because it is so much easier and more fun to train the dog. They are more engaged, happy, and want to learn.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> IMO what a GSD should be. I think if you want a couch potato you should get a different breed dog.
> 
> To the OP, I know this isn't the thread for it but I would stop taking your puppy to the dog park. Lots of threads here and info out there on the risks.


I appreciate your concern and opinion. 
We have had a puppy that didn't get the socialization it needed (dog park especially) at the proper age. It was a recipe for disaster, and did indeed become a disaster. I am not too familiar with the risks you are talking about. I watch her closely and she has all her shots, etc. You will never find her in an area by herself, as I follow her everywhere and monitor everything that happens around her. It is paying off, as she is becoming extremely well balanced and friendly with people, which is MY goal and what I would like from her. I do not want to deal with what we dealt with with that last dog. He would literally try to attack children, dogs, and would attack us. Not in a high drive sense, but....he wanted to draw blood. This is a story for another thread, which I have deliberately chosen to not create.
Dog parks, for me, are there for socialization. Pretty soon I will start other activies with her, so we will not need to rely only on the dog park (starting off with simple puppy obedience, and it will proceed from there).
I have heard about the dog fights that result in a dog killing another dog in the dog parks in my area. I have also heard about kennel cough going around etc in our area at the dog parks. I personally feel you can't hide in your own house forever. You NEED to take some risks to get the full advantage from life and all it has to offer. 
Everyone has their own opinion though, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sarah Rose said:


> I appreciate your concern and opinion.
> We have had a puppy that didn't get the socialization it needed (dog park especially) at the proper age. It was a recipe for disaster, and did indeed become a disaster. I am not too familiar with the risks you are talking about. I watch her closely and she has all her shots, etc. You will never find her in an area by herself, as I follow her everywhere and monitor everything that happens around her. It is paying off, as she is becoming extremely well balanced and friendly with people, which is MY goal and what I would like from her. I do not want to deal with what we dealt with with that last dog. He would literally try to attack children, dogs, and would attack us. Not in a high drive sense, but....he wanted to draw blood. This is a story for another thread, which I have deliberately chosen to not create.
> Dog parks, for me, are there for socialization. Pretty soon I will start other activies with her, so we will not need to rely only on the dog park (starting off with simple puppy obedience, and it will proceed from there).
> I have heard about the dog fights that result in a dog killing another dog in the dog parks in my area. I have also heard about kennel cough going around etc in our area at the dog parks. I personally feel you can't hide in your own house forever. You NEED to take some risks to get the full advantage from life and all it has to offer.
> Everyone has their own opinion though, and thanks for sharing!


I don't think the lack of socialization is the reason for your last dogs temperament. It was poor nerves/genetics, not the fact that it didn't go to a dog park.
Of course you don't isolate the dog, but a dog of good genetics will be neutral to other dogs and not try to _*literally try to attack children, dogs, and would attack us*_

You'll see at maturity your dog will probably not be a good dog park candidate. Lucky for you both if I am wrong!
GSD's have a different play style than other breeds and will end up getting blamed for the scraps that occur(they love to growl and nip while playing, looks like aggression, but it is just the way they play) Other dogs or their owners may read it differently.
Maybe now is the time to get involved in a training group, agility, herding, competitive obedience foundation can all be started at a young age.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't think the lack of socialization is the reason for your last dogs temperament. It was poor nerves/genetics, not the fact that it didn't go to a dog park.
> Of course you don't isolate the dog, but a dog of good genetics will be neutral to other dogs and not try to _*literally try to attack children, dogs, and would attack us*_
> 
> You'll see at maturity your dog will probably not be a good dog park candidate. Lucky for you both if I am wrong!
> ...


 
Yes, I already have enrolled in a training group. It starts next Thursday. I am going to take it from there. I want to see first what she can handle, and what she looks like she will be a good fit for. I would LOVE to do agility, etc. I need to get that groundwork in there first. 
Yes, I do agree genetics/nerves had something to do with that dog. However, I have seen so many lap dogs (toy breeds or whatever you would prefer to call them) that haven't been properly socialized. They have been carried around like babies for their entire lives...and they do not know how to play with other dogs or even handle them being around. It is the same with humans. I am disabled, and I lost a lot of social interaction from age 17-22 because of it. It took me a good couple of years and help from my now husband to get back into the world and function as a normal human being. Now, I work as a pre-school aide/ppcd aide, 50 hours a week (although I have the summer off now). I can talk with strangers, I can make phone calls....hey, I can even post on here! Years ago, none of that would be possible. I wonder though, can a dog be re-entered into the world and socialized? I have never seen this happen. I would like to hear if anyone knows of a dog who HAS been able to correct their unsocial ways later in life. Personally, I would rather start a dog off right.

Also, to everyone, I don't want to completely go in a different direction from what this thread is intended for. So if you would like to add something to my comment here, I would love it if you still added something about the original topic. Thanks!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I think if you want a couch potato you should get a different breed dog.


Aren't GSDs supposed to be versatile? 
Not trying to start an argument about whose opinion is right or wrong but some people (not you in particular) seem to be quick to suggest "another breed" when someone wants a GSD for anything other than schH.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Aren't GSDs supposed to be versatile?
> Not trying to start an argument about whose opinion is right or wrong but some people (not you in particular) seem to be quick to suggest "another breed" when someone wants a GSD for anything other than schH.


I agree with you. What is wrong with a German Shepherd that IS a couch potato even? In each breed of dog, you WILL find varying temperaments and personalities. I know there is a general idea when it comes to a breed. But in my experience, I have owned and seen so many GSD's with varying personalities. Who cares? As long as the dog is loved, taken care of...and given a great home, I'm perfectly happy with that. 
PS...who even said they want specifically a couch potato GSD? I don't think anyone did, in fact, say that. I love Ninja's ability to be calm and relaxed the majority of the time, yet be able to have her spurts of playtime. It is awesome to see.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Aren't GSDs supposed to be versatile?
> Not trying to start an argument about whose opinion is right or wrong but some people (not you in particular) seem to be quick to suggest "another breed" when someone wants a GSD for anything other than schH.


The breed is not supposed to have no drive and no energey = couch potato. That doesn't mean you have to do schH. An active lifestyle and training can make a dog with lower(for a GSD) energy levels happy. GSDs can have lower energy levels but should never be happy with a 30min walk per day. As Jane said, balanced and off switch. The dog can relax when it's time and turn on all burners when it's time.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

A high drive dog can still be laid back and calm at home. I prefer a high drive dog that comes with an on and off switch. Those are the ones you want. 

Laid back at home and powerful at the job.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> The breed is not supposed to have no drive and no energey = couch potato. That doesn't mean you have to do schH. An active lifestyle and training can make a dog with lower(for a GSD) energy levels happy. GSDs can have lower energy levels but should never be happy with a 30min walk per day. As Jane said, balanced and off switch. The dog can relax when it's time and turn on all burners when it's time.


And as I did say, who even said they want a complete couch potato? 
Maybe I didn't make things clear when I started this thread. I am not talking about complete extremes here. I am talking about the general personality of the dog. A lot of dogs obviously have a general personality that leans toward one direction. And, a lot of dog owners tend to prefer a dog that leans in a certain direction. It's all in preference, I guess.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> A high drive dog can still be laid back and calm at home. I prefer a high drive dog that comes with an on and off switch. Those are the ones you want.
> 
> Laid back at home and powerful at the job.


 
I LOVE your answer. 
This is what I hope Ninja turns out to be. 
She is generally laid back, although has her spurts. I hope when I take her for training I see that she does have the potentional to do an activity and enjoy it. I am wondering, constantly, how well she will pick up some things when it comes to agility, etc. I guess I will find out! 
She is definitely not boring by anyones standards I would bet. She doesn't come off as a depressed lazy dog. She leans toward laid back. I think she is all around perfect. Perfect for me


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sarah Rose said:


> And as I did say, who even said they want a complete couch potato?
> Maybe I didn't make things clear when I started this thread. I am not talking about complete extremes here. I am talking about the general personality of the dog. A lot of dogs obviously have a general personality that leans toward one direction. And, a lot of dog owners tend to prefer a dog that leans in a certain direction. It's all in preference, I guess.


You have high drive vs. laid back/calm

One is drive separate from energy and the other is energy level. Guess I assumed you were thinking high energy when you said drive and since a dog with high drives can be calm/laid back in the home, I thought we were talking about energy levels. I think if you want a dog that is calm/laid back the majority of the time then I don't think a GSD is the right breed for your lifestyle. - There are GSDs like that but no one should be supporting a breeder producing those dogs.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> You have high drive vs. laid back/calm
> 
> One is drive separate from energy and the other is energy level. Guess I assumed you were thinking high energy when you said drive and since a dog with high drives can be calm/laid back in the home, I thought we were talking about energy levels. I think if you want a dog that is calm/laid back the majority of the time then I don't think a GSD is the right breed for your lifestyle. - There are GSDs like that but no one should be supporting a breeder producing those dogs.


 
Would you like me to edit my posting? To what? I don't mean this rudely at all. Maybe I am misinformed about how I should have worded this. I did explain what I meant in a previous post. I am talking about which side you prefer your dog to lean on. I am thinking it's possible I worded it wrong. Should it be laid back vs. hyper? Or what? My Ninja, personally, has an on an off switch, but tends to be on the side of calm most of the time. Which I personally love. If a GSD happens to be this (on and off switch yet calm), then THAT dog is right for me.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I like a high prey drive with medium to high energy.

I will never tire to say the same but... *Energy level is NOT the same than drive.*


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

By the way everyone...I am so OVER how a GSD HAS to be to be "right". I am not a prestigious breeder and all those things. However, to me, it's a dog and all dogs deserve a home. If you would like to opt out of owning a dog due to certain personalities not fitting a breed standard or whatever you may say it as....then do so. But don't say it's wrong for a living creature to have a certain, and in lots of cases, wonderful personality.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Catu said:


> I like a high prey drive with medium to high energy.
> 
> I will never tire to say the same but... *Energy level is NOT the same than drive.*


 
Thank you for the correction...I apologize for the mistake in the wording.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I like a GSD who has an "off" button when it comes in the house. Many of mine have been the on-the-go type when outside ... hard to impossible to wear them out ... yet when they come in the house they settle down.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

I don't mean laid back and calm as lazy however. Please take this into consideration.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not trying to be rude. I was trying to explain about the couch potato question asked and understand what you meant by your poll. Catu said what I was trying to much better... Drive is not the same as energy. This is a really good read explaining everything Elem. of Temperament


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a moderate drive high energy girl. It's what I like. She has a good off switch (now that she's maturing) and is ready to do whatever you throw at her. 

I've had one couch potatoe, and forgive me Kodi may you rest in peace, he was dumb as a rock When I say couch potatoe, I mean that dog was 'part' of the couch, most of the time

He wasn't much fun, but he deserved a good home like any dog.

For myself, I prefer a dog that can go all day if I want to, hike a 10 mile trail, or be ok with hanging out if , say, the weather is lousy.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> I'm not trying to be rude. I was trying to explain about the couch potato question asked and understand what you meant by your poll. Catu said what I was trying to much better... Drive is not the same as energy. This is a really good read explaining everything Elem. of Temperament


This is the problem, I never said anything about a dog being a couch potato. Not until I was pointing out that nobody had in fact said they wanted or had a couch potato. Anyway, thank you for explaining. If I could edit I would. But as I said in my last post, please don't confuse laid back and calm for lazy. I was never talking about a "lazy" dog.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have a moderate drive high energy girl. It's what I like. She has a good off switch (now that she's maturing) and is ready to do whatever you throw at her.
> 
> I've had one couch potatoe, and forgive me Kodi may you rest in peace, he was dumb as a rock When I say couch potatoe, I mean that dog was 'part' of the couch, most of the time
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your response. This is the kind of responses I was looking for. Responses on what their dog is like, etc., and simply what you prefer.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

As others have said, there's a difference between drive and energy. Think of drive as ambition. A high-drive dog is like the kid who knows at 13 that he wants to go to Harvard Law and is willing to do whatever it takes to get there. A high-energy dog with low drive is like an ADHD kid without his meds. 

I like dogs with medium-to high drive and medium energy. I like a dog to be highly driven for food, toys, tug, work, etc., but not so high energy that he spends every waking moment driving me crazy when I can't pay attention to him every second. I don't think a low-drive, laid-back dog could keep up with everything I want to do with a dog like long, off-leash hikes, obedience, and agility.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I don't think a low-drive, laid-back dog could keep up with everything I want to do with a dog like long, off-leash hikes, obedience, and agility.


 
As I said though, please don't confuse my meaning of laid back as lazy. This is not what I'm meaning. A laid back dog can be very driven in my opinion (per commentors description of high drive), a lazy dog can not be. Two different things for how I am meaning them. I am a laid back person, but am very "driven." I'm talking about personality traits here, not ambition and their ability to do tasks. All my dogs, yes I should have worded the "high drive" part differently....they all are high drive dogs by your definition. Two of them are very laid back as well. It wasn't until I adopted our second dog that our first stopped driving us crazy, following us around, jumping up in the air wanting to play literally every second. It was as though no matter how much exercise we gave her.....it wasn't enough. My husband would run 4 miles with her throughout the day... among other things, and she still wasn't satisfied, and made sure we knew it. She was NOT laid back. She has gotten better with age, and now that she has two pup friends to play with she doesn't "complain" to us as much.
If you read previous posts, you will see I know I made a mistake. I asked people to please know to make that correction when replying to this thread as I can't edit it. Why, when someone has already pointed this out, and I've acknowledge they are right, are more people continuing to comment and correct? It's unecessary in my opinion. One person made the point, I appreciated it. It does not need to be posted by everyone. 
Thank you for reading and have a wonderful night all. I am going to try to go to bed. As I know though, I will probably find about 10 more things to get done before actually laying in bed! 
At least I have my three pups to keep me company while my husband plays on the PS3 until the sun rises....  (such a kid still!)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sarah Rose said:


> Why, when someone has already pointed this out, and I've acknowledge they are right, are more people continuing to comment and correct? It's unecessary in my opinion.


Because on the internets, when a person posts a question, it's extremely common for people to answer the question without reading the 783 other responses first. Especially if they're on their mobile device or they're about to go to bed.

And my original response still stands. A low-drive dog can't do the agility I want to get into, regardless of energy level. A low-energy dog would't be into the long hikes _or_ agility. So for me, a dog needs both.


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wolfie is one of the best natured dogs I've ever owned. She's quite laid back, yet loves to play, socialize at the dog park, go for walks, etc.

I had a high drive one in the past, and Bailey was a handful. As smart and loyal as any GSD should be, but also prety stubborn.

It's interesting how many folks I meet who comment on Wolfie's demeanor. She normally uses her "puppy bark", so when her "big girl" bark is used, you know somethings up.

Wolfie loves the dog park, has many firends, and plays with dogs far larger and far smaller than she is. She will normally 'walk away' from a real conflict at the park, though once she did have to tell another dog "stop it", and all it really took was a big girl bark and show of fangs to end that conflict.

Wolfie has lots of 'drive' to chase balls, play tug, wrestle with other dogs, but when she's just chilling around the house, she's pretty mellow. I guess it's her breeding and how we've raised her.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also, a lot of people who think they have a high-drive dog. . . . . don't.


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Also, a lot of people who think they have a high-drive dog. . . . . don't.


You have a real point there. Depending on your experience, and exposure to various breeds and/or GSDs, some folks may not have wide enough frame of reference.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Wolfie907 said:


> You have a real point there. Depending on your experience, and exposure to various breeds and/or GSDs, some folks may not have wide enough frame of reference.



LOL! A few years back, I wanted my next SAR dog to be a rescued mutt older pup. I put adds, asked in veterinarian clinics and shelters and particulars who vdo rescue. Everyone told me they had little monsters that could play for hoursand were tearing the place apart. After 2 months of searching and at least one hundred of dogs seen... it didn't work.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wolfie907 said:


> Wolfie is one of the best natured dogs I've ever owned. She's quite laid back, yet loves to play, socialize at the dog park, go for walks, etc.
> 
> I had a high drive one in the past, and Bailey was a handful. As smart and loyal as any GSD should be, but also prety stubborn.
> 
> ...


Wrestling with other dogs isn't drive....what you are describing is energy. Yes there is "ball drive" and "tug drive" but to describe drive is more than just fetching a ball.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

High drive with an off switch!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I want both! A dog that is laid back until it is time to work and then high drive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I want a high drive dog with an off switch and a medium to medium-high threshold!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> The breed is not supposed to have no drive and no energey = couch potato. That doesn't mean you have to do schH. An active lifestyle and training can make a dog with lower(for a GSD) energy levels happy. GSDs can have lower energy levels but should never be happy with a 30min walk per day. As Jane said, balanced and off switch. The dog can relax when it's time and turn on all burners when it's time.


My dogs don't even get a 30 min walk. They have an acre to run around on, and burn off energy playing ball, etc. and playing with each other. Both have a nice "off" switch but can turn it on when there's work to be done.

Personally, I prefer a calm, laid back, solid, high-threshold temperament. It's just so much easier for me with my own temperament, since we're not doing SchH anymore, to have a dog that doesn't DEMAND work. My Vinca is that way. Luka is much drivier and more demanding, but she was trained differently--we did a lot of training for SchH and she did very well, but we never titled--that is due to MY laziness, not hers.

But "calm and laid back" for a GSD isn't the same as "calm and laid back" for, say, a Basset Hound. Even a calm GSD is going to have higher drive and energy level than the average dog.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Please just give/sell me a GSD that conforms to the entire standard. What develops after that is on me.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Also, a lot of people who think they have a high-drive dog. . . . . don't.


This really piqued my interest!!

So I'd love to hear from everyone....what, in your opinion, defines a high drive GSD? And also, what are the mistaken traits people who are defining their 'high drive' dog to be...when it really isn't?

(by the way...I'm almost 100% sure I DO have a high drive pup...but will wait to see your answers before determining!)

Thanks!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ruthie said:


> I want both! A dog that is laid back until it is time to work and then high drive.


:thumbup: That pretty much describes Halo. She's spends an amazing amount of time around the house just chillin'. Can't tell you how many times I have no idea where she is (Keefer is ALWAYS within site of me, or should I say, *I'M* in sight of him :wub, and I go looking for her and she's crashed in a corner by the front door or she's put herself to bed in her crate in the bedroom. 

But when she is on, she is ON, she is INTO IT, whatever "it" may be at the moment. As I like to say, if there is fun to be had, Halo is having it! At flyball class she didn't even care that Tom was there (he's her special person), she totally tuned him out in favor of working with me, and at scentwork class I'm holding her back with the leash while she bucks and shrieks to go find the scent. At the park she'll kill herself trying to get to the ball before Keefer does. She's lightening fast and won't quit until she drops. She is a drivey little girl, but totally easy to live with.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I want a high drive dog with an off switch and a medium to medium-high threshold!


This is my new pup. Exactly what I want and LOVE. 

Stark would be medium to low drive, great off switch and low threshold. Great for being a companion.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably a Medium to high drive. Probably a dog like my Molly. She is pretty much perfect for me. Very active, and has a great on/off switch. Not sure where she lies in terms of drive.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I want "through the roof" drive.

Having an off switch is nice but a lack of one would not a deal breaker


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a high drive puppy. I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!!! He is amazing. His frustration threshold is a little on the low side but I can already see him start to make the effort to *think* LOL 

He has crazy, over-the-top food drive and fairly high toy drive but food trumps toys right now. He likes to retrieve already. He is extremely active, go-go-go the entire time he is awake. He was biting anything that moved and was unlucky enough to get in the way of his mouth. Now he is making an effort to not have that be skin. Effort does not mean there aren't surprise nips! He's loud, demanding and absolutely the cutest thing I've ever seen. Could not be happier


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. Falon.. I made the mistake tonight of not really paying attention to Zefra.... my ankles paid for it... CHOMP!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not sure about high drive, I guess I like a dog with a good amount of drive because it makes training easier (they're more motivated.) As far as high _energy_ vs. laid back, I like both. I loved my terrier mix who was always go-go-go 24/7 type of dog, but I also liked my Golden who was very laid back and easy going. However what I don't like is dogs who are so low energy that they get tired easily or don't have the stamina or drive to keep up with me (or have little motivation). Thankfully I've never had one like that. Even my very laid back Golden was just as happy running around, biking, being out training or whatever I wanted to do all day as she was chilling out.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Now that I have Buzz, I prefer high drives because I like the flashy OB. She reminds me of Falon minus the biting


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Now that I have Buzz, I prefer high drives because I like the flashy OB. She reminds me of Falon minus the biting


I've never seen Falon bite...yet!!
Though I'm sure she has it in her if pushed

I agree, rather have a higher drive so you don't have to work so hard to bring out the exhuberance.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

High drive it's a challenge! A must is an off switch.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Tbarrios333 said:


> I prefer high drives because I like the flashy OB. She reminds me of Falon minus the biting


Um hmm


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I tend to prefer laid back, but at the same time I love a dog that's full of energy. Just I don't have time to devote half the day exercising the dog these days...even if I did have the time, I think I wouldn't have the motivation. My current dog (not a GSD) is laid back, yet could run around outside all day if you let him, and I think this the energy level what I do best with.
Cookie (GSD) was actually about the same. Maybe not quite as full of energy.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tbarrios333 said:


> She reminds me of Falon minus the biting


*sigh* my secret is out!  LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I guess I should have said 'mouthing'  Buzz has the same over the top food drive and decent toy drive.
Buzz doesn't mouth and I wish she would; it would make it easier to teach some inhibition. If ever I give her a treat the wrong way, my fingers definitely suffer.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had one of each...but I think I would prefer in between.


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer laid back but then again I wanted a family dog. If I planned on a sporting dog I would probably need a higher drive dog. My dog is perfect for us.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Drive and energy are two different things - as stated a few times! I definitely want a high drive pup....but it must be both stable/blanaced and biddable so that training and living with it is enjoyable....extreme drive without biddablity or stability is not easy to live with...the GSD should have drive....I get tired of hearing that people want a GSD - but they do not want a correct GSD personality...

To the OP - internet discussions and thread evolve and go off on tangents....just like real life - there are lots of threads on the danger of dog parks....your other dog was not the way he was because he was not taken to dog parks. His issues were genetics, pure and simple. If you had taken him to dog parks, you may have had even more issues and negative reprecussions...Dog parks are not necessary for dogs, they are for people who either do not want to work with their dogs or people who do not understand dogs and dynamics.

Lee


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Dog parks are not necessary for dogs, they are for people who either do not want to work with their dogs or people who do not understand dogs and dynamics.
> 
> Lee


Or people who really want to go to a beach where you are allowed to have your dogs off leash 

Interestingly, as an aside, I find that dogs at the off leash beach are better behaved than dogs at a regular fenced in dog park. Not only are they (usually) better behaved, they are more handler focused. I wonder why?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL Dog Beaches are not dog parks LOL If I lived near the ocean, Csabre would be INSISTING that we go there! She does not need other dogs to 'play' with, but jumping into water and swimming is a whole 'nother level!

Lee


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

After having Rocky I wanted a dog with a lower drive this time around...I love my Rocky to bits, but I figured Rocky times two might be a bit much. When we got Lyric it seemed like night and day...I was so used to Rocky that I thought there was something wrong with her! I wanted to take her to the vet because I thought she was sick! She'll chase a ball and bite on my pant legs occasionally but it's sooooo different. After seeing the two together now though, I think I actually DO prefer high drive. Like the OP have said though, it would be very nice to just have that "off" switch. The high drive dogs are just so much fun and HIGHLY trainable.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

OMFG Zeus and Juno were/are SUCH high drive puppies. I love every minute of it. That amount of energy FORCES me to go out with them more to tire them out and that is something I REALLY need. Being disabled, it's really hard to find the energy to deal with that much pain for myself but I gladly do it for the dogs and that gets me the exercise that I need and should be getting.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ridley has a very high drive but Abel, our Great Dane is well, he's a dane so about as lazy as they come. haha We love them both so much, its nice at the end of a long day to come home and just relax but its also nice to have a puppy that loves to go out and be wild.  Ridley is also easier to train then Abel. Abel just wants the treat and then he'll go back to bed haha Ridley is a GO GO GO GO GO CRASH kind of dog and its awesome. Only bad thing is she is constantly chanllenging our ability to be the Alpha, nothing big just small things that she wants to see if she can get away with. Little brat


----------

